# Next Up For Reboot? "The Archies"



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> LOS ANGELES, June 6 | Thu Jun 6, 2013 6:23pm EDT
> 
> (Reuters) - Comic book teenagers Archie, Veronica, Betty and Jughead are coming to the big screen for the first time in a new live-action feature film based on the long-running "Archie" comic series, its publisher said on Thursday.
> 
> The comedy will be produced by Warner Bros. Pictures and will feature the lead "Archie" characters in a high school in present-day Riverdale, the fictional backdrop of the series, Archie Comics said in a statement on its website.


http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/06/06/film-archiecomics-idUSL1N0EI24P20130606


----------

